# sprinter



## chris123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well did have a vauxhall sort of but have now opted for Mercedes sprinter mwb half converted (will post pics soon )
Just having mot and service and then down for a rip out and refit 
if any one has done simular on a mwb i would love to hear about yours 

thanks in advance chris


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Good choice, look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## elfish (Jun 11, 2016)

I had a merc sprinter & loved it. Was brilliant on the motorway - had to be careful not to speed cos a slight nudge on the accelerator & it was off! Was great mpg too! 

Had to keep my eye on the rust though. Found out years later that it's a merc sprinter quirk. I'd recommend you keep your eyes open. 

X


----------



## n brown (Jun 11, 2016)

done a few LWBs, be interesting to see your layout on a MWB


----------



## chris123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes racking my brains on this but all a learning curve


----------



## mark61 (Jun 11, 2016)

Converted a MWB a few years ago.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 11, 2016)

Currently having one done, hopefully finished by mid June. I'm not doing this one myself as it would be nice to have a camper that actually gets finished, and done properly 
More conventional layout. Layout has changed from original plan, but generally much the same.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 12, 2016)

Good luck with the conversion


----------



## oldpatchwork (Jul 4, 2016)

*mwb sprinter*



chris123 said:


> Yes racking my brains on this but all a learning curve



I'm in the same position  I have spent hours repairing rust scabs and tidying the body without starting to convert the interior mine is ten years old and rust shows up in the most unexpected places but the van goes real well on motor ways it will cruise at 70+ all day if you let it.
x


----------



## chris123 (Jul 6, 2016)

*mot*

Had the brakes done and it flew through the mot had a run about but now the work begins hiw do you ad photos lol
 sorted lol


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 7, 2016)

chris123 said:


> View attachment 43291Had the brakes done and it flew through the mot had a run about but now the work begins hiw do you ad photos lol
> View attachment 43290 View attachment 43290sorted lol



Why is the 230v socket fitted upside down? Or is my iPad upside down?

Those blue curtains are awful, get rid of those first. Just kiddin


----------



## chris123 (Jul 7, 2016)

Lol dont know thats the way it was its gone now and yourvright about the curtains as well on the out list


----------



## chris123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Its coming along


----------

